# shroom etiqutte



## 357magnum (Mar 27, 2013)

would you go look for shrooms on a public area with vehicles in the parking lot during turkey season&gt;?


----------



## dang (Apr 7, 2013)

Being a turkey hunter I'd say no. Legal shooting time ends at 1pm though.


----------



## mr_natural (Mar 6, 2013)

wear hunter orange and go mid day when the turkeys stop gobbling ......shooting hours are dawn to dusk ...no break


----------



## dang (Apr 7, 2013)

Im sorry, I thought this post was from Illinois where I turkey hunt. Mr.Natural is absolutely correct you can hunt all day in Indiana. So I agree 100% with his post.


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

I agree that it would be respectful to just go to a different spot and come back another day because I for one would not want someone tromping through the woods while I was turkey hunting.


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

There is nothing that would make it wrong. I would say there are 3 turkey seasons per year and only 1 morel season.... shroom on! To be fair you should also ask if its wrong to be gun hunting during a shroom season.


----------

